# Cardio equipment



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just in general, i want to start doing cardio before breakfast but dont want to run outside (no pavements, muddy fields) i want to buy something cheap to use indoors, was thinking of an excercise bike? i want to do something at a steady pace for an hour.

any suggestions?

Thankyou


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.204-3420.aspx

was looking at this one


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Did you buy the bike Geeby? I'm looking at investing in an excercise bike as well. Let me know if it's any good, i may buy one tomorrow.

Thanks


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

im going to get this one from argos:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3027114/Trail/searchtext%3EEXERCISE+BIKE.htm

few ppl have recommeneded it to me


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

cheap stuff is not very good tbh..i've had my fair share of cheap exercise equipment... its worth saving a bit extra to get a better piece of equipment... so i bought one of these..

http://www.jjbsports.com/exercise-bikes/olympus-tornado-spinner-bike/prod_112657.aspx

i know its says out of stock but i went to my local jjb store and they had one and said that other stores still had them too... also it weighs a ton lol


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Skiping rope. Cheap as chips. Maybe a punchbag.


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi mate how about trying Amazon Leisure on: 01953 498098 i got aload of reconditioned Life fitness equipment from them cross trainers £1000 may not be as cheap as you wanted but at least it will last for years to come

Good luck

Matt


----------



## Joshua (Aug 21, 2008)

Burpees - cost 0, effect on CVP system - priceless!

Stepping on your stairs is another great one - costs nothing and if you do it enough can save you money by cutting down on your heating bills. If lactic acid burn in your legs limits you, then at its onset, just flip over and do some pressups or burpees, then continue on with the stepping.

J


----------



## iron head case (Jul 2, 2008)

DELUXE said:


> Hi mate how about trying Amazon Leisure on: 01953 498098 i got aload of reconditioned Life fitness equipment from them cross trainers £1000 may not be as cheap as you wanted but at least it will last for years to come
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Matt


I kitted my gym out with Amazon kit,

some really good prices:thumbup1:


----------

